# Craftsman Twin-V Oilfree



## Bigjohn033 (Feb 21, 2020)

I have a craftsman air compressor Model # 919.165600. The other day it stop working I found that the Connecting Rods have broke. Try call sears and they said they don't have them anymore part# KK-5081 looked all over to find them with no luck. The compressor is like new except for the pump. Any ideas would hate to have to dump it.


----------



## Melson (Dec 8, 2019)

Is it a DeVilbiss? I did a Google search and quickly found several resources, for example, Jack's Small Engines returned an in-stock con rod for DeVilbiss model for the model you list.

It seems, with a little ingenuity and luck you could make or find a workaround.


----------



## Bigjohn033 (Feb 21, 2020)

Don't know what Jack's Small Engines your looking at but the one I did if you read it says No Longer Available


----------



## Melson (Dec 8, 2019)

I may have been looking at a different model. 

I would call the OEM manufacturer directly. Sometimes you get lucky.

Are the pistons OK? If so, find a fabricator, see if they could fab new rods. The only precise machining is the rod big end. They sure don't look high tech. 

Good luck.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Bigjohn033,

Is this what you are looking for?

https://www.ebay.com/i/153613212278...613212278&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2386202&algv=Default

or:





Question:Will this fit a 919.165600 twin-v
Answer:Yes, will fit.
By Benron Equipment SELLER on February 21, 2020


Stephen


----------

